# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Opium Dreaming

## epiclife

*Note I am not promoting opium use (unless legal in your coutry or by prescibtion).  I am simply seeking information from those who have already had experience with opium dreaming.

Opium has, through out history, been know for it's dream inducing and altering affects.  It's latin name _papaver somniferum_, has something to do with father sleep-producer if I'm not mistaken.

I have experimented with opium and other opiats, namely morphine, and have uncovered profound affects upon my dreaming.

I tend to have only the most vivid and pleasurable dreams wilst on opium.  And my first lucid experiences acured in such a state.  I've been able to briefly awake from these dreams, lay there enjoying the physical affects of the drug, and then throw myself right back into the same dream.  Another unique aspect of opium dreams is the affects opium has on coloration in dreams; reds seam to deepen to almost a blood colored hue and yellow become vibrent, so vibrent you almost feel the color more than you see it.

I was wondering if anyone else has had any such experiences wheil on some type of opiat?

----------


## SKA

I believe you. I have heard of Opium dreams being profound by people interrested in psychedelics. However not from a personal report. The effects, no matter how interresting and beneficial, are only to be obtained by severely sacrificing physical and mental health.

I'm not sure what opium & opiates do with your liver and kidneys, but I am mainly concerned with the knowledge of how addictive Physically it is.
Can you tell me a bit more about this?

----------


## SEBSTER

yeah i too would like to know even though i would never do opium. i didnt know u could still get it in the US. but i have only tried dreaming with weed because it seems like a very peaceful drug ya know? but i am very concerned as well with the addictive and mental side-effects.

----------


## epiclife

*Note any information given is for information sake and not to be mistaken for encouraging use of opium or any other drug.

Though quality opium is rather rare in the United States, it is still obtainable.  But more commonly available are opium dirivatives such as morphine and codeine, both of wich are simply refined forms of opium, and heroine wich is an even more refined form of morphine.  Also there are synthetic opiats such as percocet, fentanyl, and oxycoton, wich affect the body in a similar way but are man made from artifical means .  Of the above metioned morphine has the affects closest to pure opium with an equal body high and mental high and rarely containing and synthetic fillers or attachments (codeine as well percocet of contain large amounts of other pain killers such as asprin or acetaminophen).  Persons taking opiats 'cut' with pain killer to obtain or maintain a high are at a very high risk for liver damage due to the nature of the other drugs taken in large amounts.

Addiction is very common among opiat uses and increases dramaticaly baised on the kind and quality of opiat being consumed, heroine and fentanyl being among the most dangerous.  Opium has often been called the 'devil's flower' because of it's highly addictive and ultimatly life consuming nature.  However the are many or occasionaly and, albiet rarly, hibitually use opiats without sucoming to addiction and withdrawl.  I myself am a rare exception to the rule, having experimented with many different opiats with becoming addicted.  As I mentioned this is very rather rare and would not have taken my chances with prior education on any of the opiats I have tried.

For more information I highly recomend "Opium: a History of" by Ken Booth or visiting the web site http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/opiates/opiates.shtml

----------


## Spamtek

After reading Coleridge's Kubla Khan and also reading that he received the inspiration for it from an opium dream of his (he was a habitual user), I can believe anything anyone claims to have dreamed while on opium.  That poem is _whack all out_.

----------


## epiclife

I just read the poem, nice.  Thanks.

----------


## Aporu

While on a trip to India, I managed to get my hands on some 100&#37; pure opium oil. I bought it along with 5 other types of oils, it's from an organic place... googling the manafacturers and what not yielded nothing. I was searching the forum for any experienced effect of opium or its derivatives (maybe this oil?). I've never had a LD but I've placed a few drops on pillow before hitting the sack in a few minutes and well... let's see.

It smells quite good... really good actually.

edit: I guess it's because I've slept for only two hours...? I still ain't sure if breathing has anything to do with it because I didn't have any recall at all. Bah, humbug. Maybe in the bus I'll have some. If there's any 'effects' that I can note, it's time. I don't feel anything moving faster but apparently it is. I managed to finish my breakfast of three flatbreads and tea in a minute. And I'm roughly 20 minutes early, and yet I woke up my usual time. I was ready to get on the bus which hasn't arrived yet and I looked at the time and was quite shocked (I'm a lazy bastard).

----------


## Abra

If comeone didn't mention Kubla Khan, I would've whapped this thread upside the head. [/unintentional rhyme]

----------


## bassbird

the most vivid and prolonged lucid dreams I have had have come from waking up about 4am and drinking opium tea and laying down again. the reason for this I think, is that it is very easy to remain asleep and even difficult to wake up, and you are coming up on the tea at the same time you hit your longest REM periods. some times I will have a string of lucid false awaking that will go on and on, as I try and wake my self. very lush. but you pay dearly for it 3 days later, when you can barely sleep through the night.

----------


## tommo

> I myself am a rare exception to the rule, having experimented with many different opiats *with* becoming addicted.  As I mentioned this is very rather rare and would not have taken my chances with prior education on any of the opiats I have tried.



Did you mean to say without becoming addicted?

I've been experimenting with Codeine and it's great I wrote about it in another thread about Hydrocodone.

To SKA - Opiates aren't as addictive as most people think.  The harder the opiate and/or the more you take the more addictive it is, pretty much.  For example you can take Codeine 16mg every 4 hours for weeks and then stop without any withdrawals.  You can take 300mg every weekend without withdrawals.  If you were to take an average Opium oil hit every weekend you would not become addicted.

That probably doesn't mean much so I'll explain it better.

The physical addiction is fairly small, by this I mean there is no actual chemical in opium tar, like nicotine, that gets you addicted really quick.
However people become addicted mentally to the effects of it, because it just melts every god damned thing away from your mind.  Nothing matters.
I'm pretty sure there is an addictive chemical, I'm not sure what it is, but it is not even as addictive as cigarettes, so as long as you keep usage to a minimum (once a month, say) you will suffer no adverse affects.  Unless you have a rare case of opium allergy there will be no physical damage done.  The liver damage SKA is talking about is from people over-using OTC codeine products such as Panadeine which contains Paracetamol.

I am not a doctor but have done my research and experimented myself so I advise you do your own research if you wish to experiment with opiates and start out with *small* doses to see if you have any allergic or adverse reactions.

----------


## joshbotch

i would avoid any opiate use in conjunction with deep sleeping... even a slight overdose can cause your heart to slow as your REM cycle deepens to the point where it will just stop... i believe that is how johnny rotten died.

----------


## lucid4sho

When used periodically and moderately you will definitely get amazing dreams, but if used on a daily basis in excess you will have difficulty recalling dreams. Only use opiates daily if you truly have too. When opiates are used daily they have tons of side effects, you may not notice them at first because you are distracted by the euphoria of the opiates, but overall your quality of life will decrease.

----------


## tommo

> When used periodically and moderately you will definitely get amazing dreams, but if used on a daily basis in excess you will have difficulty recalling dreams. Only use opiates daily if you truly have too. When opiates are used daily they have tons of side effects, you may not notice them at first because you are distracted by the euphoria of the opiates, but overall your quality of life will decrease.



Very true.  I got constipated pretty bad but I got over it when I stopped taking them couple days ago.  And that is when I had a couple of nights of very vivid dreams that I could remember and an awesome LD.  But on the codeine I also had an LD and vivid crazy f'd up dreams I just couldn't remember what I wanted to do in the LD(I had previously planned objectives days before) and couldn't remember the normal dreams that well, I got dreams confused with each other and the order was all mixed up.

joshbotch - I don't think you could die unless you took too much.  Mainly because during REM your heart rate is not usually slowed.  If anything it increases.  Oh and when did johnny rotten die?

----------


## joshbotch

sorry, sid vicous... i get them confused
edit:  from wikipedia..."On February 2, 1979, a small gathering to celebrate his bail was held at the home of his new girlfriend, Michelle Robinson, with whom he'd started living the day he got out of Bellevue Hospital the previous October. Ritchie was clean, having been weaned off heroin during his time at Rikers Island jail. However, at the dinner gathering, he obtained some heroin and that night he overdosed. Robinson revived him.[6] Much later that night, the couple fell asleep together. Vicious was discovered dead the next morning. As New York Chief Coroner Michael Baden explained at the time, *when a person has a heroin overdose, and then falls asleep, their heart slows with every REM phase*. Sid Vicious died at around 10:00 AM, after the repeated REM phases throughout the night. Forensic experts subsequently found the heroin was 80 percent pure, as opposed to the 5 percent that was normal for the time and because he had not been using since October his tolerance was greatly lowered. On HBO's Autopsy: Post Mortem, Dr. Baden claims Vicious' lungs were filled with fluid and water, which is common for someone who has overdosed on heroin. Ultimately, Vicious drowned in his own fluids."

so i guess i was wrong about this one, but still i'd leave it alone

----------


## psiiiijay

i dont recall it having an amazing effect on my lucid dreaming, but brown heroin (i didnt do much of any of these things and it was years ago..) brown heroin had me in a day dream LD.. it was great, as i closed my eyes i could dream and when opened i was wide awake..
but all things aside, i think you could all agree with me that theres no drug comming close to LD (not using the drug to ld..)

----------


## tommo

> i think you could all agree with me that theres no drug comming close to LD (not using the drug to ld..)



what you mean by this? that no drug can give you an LD? or that no drug has effects that come close to an LD?

Oh nad i just had codeine again last night for the third or second night in a row last night i did about 140 mg and i just felt really depressed and dissapointed, because the high the night before was awesome at only 100mg.  didn't remember a single dream except maybe like 2 seconds of one dream.
So probably prolonged use is bad for your or at least my dreaming, just the occasional opiate use, like every other weekend or maybe longer between use will be better.

----------


## danyalson

Dosage and timing is everything. At some dosages I get anxious, energetic and unable to sleep at all. I think its at higher doses, when I'm already sleepy it works best. It takes some experimenting. Be careful not to become addicted while experimenting. If you really want to try it, always take a few days break in between each attempt. BUT ANYWAYS...

When you get it to work this is what happens. It is the most amazing experience you can have. I have done this before without opiates, but opiates make it much easier. When you lay down and get relaxed in bed you'll be able to "hear" and feel a pulsating "wahwahwah" sound in your head. Don't fight it. Just go with it. Often you'll find yourself in a state of sleep paralysis, if you do, don't panic. It happens and its harmless. What you're shooting for is when you close your eyes and start feeling tingly all over imagine yourself "falling out" of your body. When you do imagine yourself flying around the room or even outside. After a moment or two you'll no longer be imagining it but literally SEEING it and HEARING it as though it were very real. You'll also maintain your consciousness so you can do whatever you please. It takes a while to get used to it and starting out its easy to come out of it. If you get an itch or something during the event and have to scratch it will end it. This is NOT an outer body experience, if such things even exist. It feels like one, but during these episodes you can visit fantasy worlds or whatever floats your boat. Also I have noticed a profound ability to write poetry and music during these episodes. It requires no thought at all to write an entire song. It just flows out of you like a song you've known for years. Its truly amazing. BUT a word of caution! Opiates can be very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing and HIGHLY addictive. I recommend trying to achieve this though sleep deprivation but since the thread was about opiates I thought I'd tell you how I did it.

----------


## NrElAx

Hahah I've already been addicted to opiates and started taking them again about a month ago. But I notice going to bed after being high, I will get that hypnic jerk think where all the sudden you feel like your falling and you jolt awake. Also sometime I'll stay up till like 4am high and then I'll become lucid more easily. I don't know why though. I'm currently getting off opiates for a little bit and am in a little withdrawal as I speak. I don't want to become as addicted as I was this past year and year before. But hey, its my choice and I don't let it affect my life that much.

----------


## tommo

> Also I have noticed a profound ability to write poetry and music during these episodes. It requires no thought at all to write an entire song. It just flows out of you like a song you've known for years. Its truly amazing. BUT a word of caution! Opiates can be very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing and HIGHLY addictive. I recommend trying to achieve this though sleep deprivation but since the thread was about opiates I thought I'd tell you how I did it.



I've had that too.  I haven't really experienced what you said, afaik, but just this last bit.  I just get ideas flowing like crazy.  Not even trying to think of them and they just come.  It's absolutely amazing.  Incredible.  If someone invents a non addictive opiate I'm on that shit lol

----------


## MaCrunch

> *Note I am not promoting opium use (unless legal in your coutry or by prescibtion).  I am simply seeking information from those who have already had experience with opium dreaming.
> 
> Opium has, through out history, been know for it's dream inducing and altering affects.  It's latin name _papaver somniferum_, has something to do with father sleep-producer if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I have experimented with opium and other opiats, namely morphine, and have uncovered profound affects upon my dreaming.
> 
> I tend to have only the most vivid and pleasurable dreams wilst on opium.  And my first lucid experiences acured in such a state.  I've been able to briefly awake from these dreams, lay there enjoying the physical affects of the drug, and then throw myself right back into the same dream.  Another unique aspect of opium dreams is the affects opium has on coloration in dreams; reds seam to deepen to almost a blood colored hue and yellow become vibrent, so vibrent you almost feel the color more than you see it.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has had any such experiences wheil on some type of opiat?



Sounds about right.  For those who haven't tried opium and who doesn't want to try it, it basically has the same effects as alcohol - wherein users get sleepy and drowsy since it's a depressant.  

But in addition, users also experience relaxation and elation.  You'll also free yourself and your mind from pain and suffering.  (Source: opium effects) This is because opium affects endorphins and enkephalins.  So looking at these effects, it's easy to see how opium can encourage pleasurable dreams.

----------

